# Differences Between 3w4 and 1w9?



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

At first, it seems that these two are very much alike, in terms of demeanor and productivity. I think maybe 3w4 could potentially be more moody than 1w9, but aside from that, what are the main differences between the two?


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Basically, 3 is in the heart triad with the central emotion of shame, and 1 is in the gut triad with the central emotion of anger. 3 is a primary type which means it is most out of touch with its central emotion, and 1 is a secondary type, which has only an underexpression of anger (as opposed to 8 which has an overexpression). Both 1 and 3 are concerned with competency, but for different reasons. 1's concern is because of perfection, while 3's reasons are more image-oriented, to be the best and most efficient. 1 is run by the superego, while 3 is run by the id. 

I can see how 3w4 and 1w9 could be look-a-likes on the surface, but the motivations are very different.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

If you look at Three Temperaments , note that a 1 is a Responder and a 3 is a Go-getter and that should also help solidify some differences between the types.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I wonder which of the two is more prone to introspection. I would say the 3w4, given the 4-wing.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I asked a similar question once...see if any of this is useful:
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...rences-similarities-3s-1s-especially-nfj.html


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Ice Ghost said:


> At first, it seems that these two are very much alike, in terms of demeanor and productivity. I think maybe 3w4 could potentially be more moody than 1w9, but aside from that, what are the main differences between the two?


1s focus on changing things for the positive, and may want to be considered holy or more trustworthy because they live up to a higher standard. Perfection is the ideal for a 1, and it is hoped to be achieved to bring them to peace with something. 1s are often abnormally honest, which makes them look bad. A 3 on the other hand isn't as likely to have this problem because they're aware of conserving their image in actions and words. 

3s focus on self-promotion to show their worthiness, and for this reason they want to be better at things than other people, and be more capable than others. 1s are modest regarding others because anything they did was something they guilt others for not doing and living up to an attainable standard. 1s maybe self-righteous, but conceited is not a 1 because most of time they focus on opportunity lost.


----------

